# Ο καλός Οθωμανός



## seimontadtecwyn (Feb 23, 2009)

Γεια σας,

Τον τελευταίο μου χρόνο στην Ελλάδα τον πέρασα στην Ξάνθη, και νομίζω ότι ήταν στην Καβάλα που είδα μνημείο σε κάποιον Τούρκο απ’ την Οθωμανική Αυτοκρατορία.

Μου έκανε εντύπωση επειδή για ευνόητους λόγους πρέπει να είναι ελάχιστοι οι Οθωμανοί που τιμούνται από τους Έλληνες.

Μπορείτε να μου πείτε πώς λεγόταν αυτός ο εξαιρετικός Οθωμανός και ακριβώς γιατί τον τιμούν οι Έλληνες;

Με χαιρετίσματα,

Σάιμον


----------



## nickel (Feb 23, 2009)

Μάλλον εννοείς τον Muhammad Ali. Όχι τον Αμερικανό...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Muhammad_Ali_of_Egypt
http://11dim-kaval.kav.sch.gr/main/egypt/monuments.htm


----------



## Palavra (Feb 23, 2009)

Εννοείς αυτό;
Πρόκειται για τον Μεχμέτ Αλί (Kavalalı Mehmet Ali Paşa, Στρατηγός Μεχμέτ Αλί ο Καβαλιώτης).
Τώρα γιατί του έχουν κάνει άγαλμα, δεν έχω ιδέα. Κάτι αναφορές στο διαδίκτυο ότι προστάτευε λέει τους Καβαλιώτες που ζητούσαν προστασία στην Αίγυπτο, αλλά το μεταφέρω με κάθε επιφύλαξη.

Έδιτ: με πρόλαβε ο αποπάνω κύριος :)


----------



## seimontadtecwyn (Mar 24, 2009)

*Ναι, πραγματικά.*

Αυτό είναι το άγαλμα που είδα.

Σύμφωνα με αυτύ που διάβασα, νομίζω ότι το άγαλμα έγινε για δυο λόγους.

1. Ο Μεχμέτ/Μουχαμέτ Αλί γεννήθηκε στην Καβάλα.

2. Επαναστάτησε εναντίον της Οθωμανικής Αυτοκρατορίας.

Σ


----------

